# Access upgrade



## sinergyinaction

Hola estoy traduciendo un breve texto que usa la palabra "upgrade" que no se bien bien como traducir, aunque creo que tiene a que ver con subir de nivel del terreno, al contrario de "below grade"

La frase dice:
"Always finish your access upgrade to the dwelling, no matter if you have to drop it a little to run it upgrade to the house."

Lo que busco es un poco el sentido de toda la frase.
Saludos

de hecho, ahora que lo pienso puede en realmente quiera decir "mejorar", es decir la frase se traduciría como: "Acaba siempre la mejora del acceso hasta la vivienda, no importa si lo tengas que reducir un poco para que pase mejóralo hasta la casa"...Qué opináis?


_[Se han fusionado dos mensajes consecutivos. Lauranazario - moderadora]_


----------



## Amy Steam SPA

creo que la segunda parte "upgrade to the house" tiene que ver con el angulo de "subida" o "cuesta arriba" hacia la casa.

Tal vez más contexto ayudaría?


----------



## sinergyinaction

Contexto....se trata de un texto relacionado con la construcción de una carretera de acceso y las cosas que conviene o no hacer. No se si esto ayuda.
Gracias por tu aportación.
reflexionando un poco más quizás el sentido que tu le das puede que sea apropiado, es decir que la casa esté más alta que el camino/carretera de acceso.


----------



## Amy Steam SPA

Si porque estaba pensando que tal vez se desee evitar que se acumule agua en la entrada de la casa y si está en inclinación se podría evitar eso? 

Suerte con su traducción!


----------



## sinergyinaction

si creo que esta es la idea de quien lo escribió
Gracias Amy


----------



## Amy Steam SPA

De nada, si necesitas mas ayuda con términos técnicos, me acaba de llegar por correo un glosario muy bueno que no he podido encontrar en el internét.

Este es un diccionario online de términos de arquitectura, pero no sé si te sea de mucho uso Buscar en el Tesauro


----------



## sinergyinaction

Seguramente, ire necesitando traducir términos técnicos. A veces uso el diccionario IATE de la Comunidad Europea, hay mucha terminología allí también aunque no lo encuentro todo. Si te apetece compartir ese glosario, yo encantado...je je
Saludos


----------



## Amy Steam SPA

Mira, pienso colocarlo de formato digital, pero por ahora, mándame un mensajito privado y te mando por lo menos la imágen de la página donde se encuentra el término.


----------



## sinergyinaction

ok, te envié un mensaje....


----------



## sinergyinaction

Ups....no lo habia pillado....te referias a cuando tuviera un término. Ok...entendidos ahora.


----------

